# Smartphone



## BlackHawk3 (28. November 2011)

Hey,

ich suche ein Smartphone mit mindestens 4,3 Zoll Display und es sollte schnell sein und viele Möglichkeiten bieten und von Samsung sein. Jetzt schwanke ich zwischen dem Note, Prime und SGS2.
Alle haben Pro- und Kontra. Ich würde eure Meinung mal gerne hören. Sagt mir was ihr an den Geräten gut und schlecht findet und bitte kein Apple ist besser, da Apple einfach nicht mein Geschmack ist und das Display viel zu klein ist. Danke für eure Antworten schon im Vorraus)


----------



## ile (28. November 2011)

Note: mMn viel zu groß, das ist auf Dauer echt unangenehm in der Hand, dafür starker Akku (eben wegen der Größe) und sehr gute Pixeldichte...

... ,die vom Galaxy Nexus (nicht Prime!) aber noch getoppt wird, wobei die minderwertige Pentile-Technik eingesetzt wird, ergo ist das Display vom Note wohl doch besser. Wobei man auch beachten muss, dass alle genannten Geräte den AMOLED-typischen Farbstich haben, mal in blau, mal in grün...
Auch die Ausmaße vom Galaxy finde ich verschwenderisch und die androiduntypischen Tasten unten finde ich sehr fragwürdig.

Ich würde dann doch am ehesesten zum S2 tendieren (in Wirklichkeit würde ich mir keines der genannten Teile kaufen, aber das steht ja nicht zur Debatte  ) , bloß da ist die Auflösung mager.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. November 2011)

Also da ich nach dem Prinzip "Größer=Besser" lebe, würde ich das Note nehmen. 5,3 sind einfach nur genial. 

Aber wieso muss es Samsung sein? Es gibt auch noch andere Androiden, wie das Sensation XE oder das RAZR. Ich selber hab das Sensation (ohne XE) und bin vollends zufrieden.

Aber im Grunde musst du zwischen den dreien selbst entscheiden. Die Leistung ist nahe gleich. Der Unterschied ist nur die Größe.

mfg Marcel


----------



## ile (28. November 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wieso muss es Samsung sein? Es gibt auch noch andere Androiden, wie das Sensation XE oder das RAZR. Ich selber hab das Sensation (ohne XE) und bin vollends zufrieden.



Hab ich mir auch gedacht.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. November 2011)

Ach ja, Möglichkeit 3: Warte auf Quadcores, das gibt einen Akku- und Performancesprung. Am Besten auf das SGS3, HTC Edge (darauf ware ich) oder sonstiges was noch angekündigt wird. Nur wann diese Dinger kommen weiß keiner.


----------



## Iceananas (28. November 2011)

Das Galaxy Nexus ist schon sehr gut und für mich das Beste von den 3en, allerdings ist sie sofort für mich ausgescheiden, weil man keine microSD Karten einsetzen kann. Auch gibts mit der Software noch Kinderkrankheiten.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (28. November 2011)

> Aber wieso muss es Samsung sein? Es gibt auch noch andere Androiden, wie das Sensation XE oder das RAZR. Ich selber hab das Sensation (ohne XE) und bin vollends zufrieden.
> 
> Aber im Grunde musst du zwischen den dreien selbst entscheiden. Die Leistung ist nahe gleich. Der Unterschied ist nur die Größe.



Jaa also dafür gibts ein paar Gründe:
1. Ich habe nur Samsung Geräte und will Samsung weiterhin unterstützen
2. Ich habe mir 5 Laptops gekauft, bis ich mich letzendlich für das Samsung entschieden habe, alle anderen Marken gingen vorher kaputt
3. Das Design von Samsung ist genial
4. Das HTC Sensation hat ein kumpel von mir, er geht damit er pflegsam um, aber bei ihm geht der Lack ab Oo

Dann schlagt mir ein paar Andere Geräte vor, ich will nicht auf Quadcore warten, weil es dann iwann sixcore gibt^^


----------



## Xion4 (28. November 2011)

Hatte das S2 und hab nun das Note. Der Größenunterschied ist schockierend. Aber habe mich nun für das Note entschieden, bin sehr zufrieden damit, Größe ist schon ne harte Nummer klar, Gewicht geht in Ordnung. Bedienung mit einer Hand kann man, aber auch mal etwas eng. Performance ist herausragend, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaa also dafür gibts ein paar Gründe:
> 1. Ich habe nur Samsung Geräte und will Samsung weiterhin unterstützen
> 2. Ich habe mir 5 Laptops gekauft, bis ich mich letzendlich für das Samsung entschieden habe, alle anderen Marken gingen vorher kaputt
> 3. Das Design von Samsung ist genial
> ...



In diesem Fall stehst du mit nem Dual Core aber noch dämlicher da


----------



## BlackHawk3 (28. November 2011)

> In diesem Fall stehst du mit nem Dual Core aber noch dämlicher da


Damit war auch mehr gemeint, dass ich nie auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik sein kann. Und wenn ich warte dann kommt wieder dies und das und was bringt es...nichts?!


----------



## BlackHawk3 (28. November 2011)

> Hatte das S2 und hab nun das Note. Der Größenunterschied ist schockierend. Aber habe mich nun für das Note entschieden, bin sehr zufrieden damit, Größe ist schon ne harte Nummer klar, Gewicht geht in Ordnung. Bedienung mit einer Hand kann man, aber auch mal etwas eng. Performance ist herausragend, meiner Meinung nach.



Ist es wirklich möglich das Note in einer Hand zu haben? Und wie ist es mit der Schärfe der Displays? Pixeldichte hin oder her, aber ich hasse mein Omnia 7 dafür, dass man jeden Pixel erkennen kann.


----------



## NexusEXE (28. November 2011)

ile schrieb:
			
		

> Note: mMn viel zu groß, das ist auf Dauer echt unangenehm in der Hand, dafür starker Akku (eben wegen der Größe) und sehr gute Pixeldichte...
> 
> ... ,die vom Galaxy Nexus (nicht Prime!) aber noch getoppt wird, wobei die minderwertige Pentile-Technik eingesetzt wird, ergo ist das Display vom Note wohl doch besser. Wobei man auch beachten muss, dass alle genannten Geräte den AMOLED-typischen Farbstich haben, mal in blau, mal in grün...
> Auch die Ausmaße vom Galaxy finde ich verschwenderisch und die androiduntypischen Tasten unten finde ich sehr fragwürdig.
> ...



Doch es heisst auch nexus prime...


----------



## Xion4 (28. November 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich möglich das Note in einer Hand zu haben? Und wie ist es mit der Schärfe der Displays? Pixeldichte hin oder her, aber ich hasse mein Omnia 7 dafür, dass man jeden Pixel erkennen kann.



Also technisch sehe ich bzw. merke ich keinen Unterschied zum S2 ausser der Größe und der Auflösung. Mit einer Hand? Nunja, ich bin zwar 2 Meter groß, habe dafür habe recht kleine Hände bzw. kurze Finger. Natürlich geht nicht alles reibungslos locker von der Hand, aber es geht.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. November 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Das HTC Sensation hat ein kumpel von mir, er  geht damit er pflegsam um, aber bei ihm geht der Lack ab Oo


 
Dann sollte er den Nagellackentferner woanders hinstellen. Ich geh mit  meinem nicht immer vorsichtig um (außer dass ich es nicht fallen  lasse) und schwitze nach dem Sportunterrricht auch gerne mal und bei mir  gaht da garnichts ab. 



BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Dann schlagt mir ein paar Andere Geräte vor,  ich will nicht auf Quadcore warten, weil es dann iwann sixcore  gibt^


 
 Bis die Hexacores kommen dauert es noch was, aber die Quadcores stehen unmittelbar bevor.



BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich möglich das Note in einer Hand zu haben?


 
Mit einer Hand halten, ja. Selbst das HTC Flyer (7" Tablet) ist mit einer Hand zu halten. Ob man es auch mit einer Hand bedienen kann, kommt drauf an, wie du es packst, wie groß deine Flossen sind und ob es dir nichts ausmacht das Gerät in der Hand zu verschieben. Aber ich denke schon, dass es gehen sollte. 

mfg Marcel


----------



## BlackHawk3 (28. November 2011)

Was haltet ihr denn vom HTC Sensation XL ?


----------



## Iceananas (28. November 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn vom HTC Sensation XL ?


 
nicht so viel. Das Ding ist ein Riesenteil mit technischen Rückschritten (1 Ghz Singlecore, WVGA Auflösung...)


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. November 2011)

1,5 GHz, nicht nur 1 GHz. Aber trotz des WVGA und zugleich großeren Screens ist es geanuso scharf wie mein Sensation. Absolut kein Unterschied. Auch die Performance ist gleich. Ich frage mich wie HTC das geschafft hat. Jedenfalls war ich anfangs auch skeptisch aber irgendwie ist das Ding zu viel mehr Wert als es aussieht. Wenn man auf dicke Screens steht, könnte man es sogar dem Sensation vorziehen,

mfg Marcel

Edit: Ach ja, die GPU, worauf es spätestens bei Ice Cream Sandwich am Meisten ankommt, ist ein hochgetakteter Adreno 220, also der gleiche wie im Sensation, nur höher.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (28. November 2011)

Also anscheinend soll der 1,5 Single Core ja schneller sein als das Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. November 2011)

War der vom Sensation auch. Das S2 hat nur dadurch einen Vorteil, da es kein Sense 3.0 hat und die GPU noch ein paar Benchmarkpunkte rausleiert. Benchmarks sind bei Android aber uninteressant. Oder glaubst du wirklich, dass das IP4S doppelt so schnell ist wie Androids Flaggschiffe.   Aber ja, der Single 1,5 GHz ist ebenfalls schneller. Also ein wirklicher Rückschritt ist es nicht,

Edit: Juhu, endlich marktplatz. So, erstmal ein paar Leute betrügen.


----------



## Iceananas (28. November 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> 1,5 GHz, nicht nur 1 GHz. Aber trotz des WVGA und zugleich großeren Screens ist es geanuso scharf wie mein Sensation. Absolut kein Unterschied.



Das ist rein objektives Empfinden. Ich seh da ein Unterschied und Zahlen lügen sowieso nicht.



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Auch die Performance ist gleich. Ich frage mich wie HTC das geschafft hat. Jedenfalls war ich anfangs auch skeptisch aber irgendwie ist das Ding zu viel mehr Wert als es aussieht. Wenn man auf dicke Screens steht, könnte man es sogar dem Sensation vorziehen



Das darf man auch nicht pauschalisieren. Ich kenne Webseiten die lasten ein Sensation XE schon aus, mit dem XL ist die Seite unbenutzbar. 1x1,5 Ghz oder 2x1,5 Ghz macht schon ein Unterschied.



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Edit: Ach ja, die GPU, worauf es spätestens bei Ice Cream Sandwich am Meisten ankommt, ist ein hochgetakteter Adreno 220, also der gleiche wie im Sensation, nur höher.



Das halte ich ebenfalls für ein Gerücht. Das XL benutzt ein Qualcomm 8255 mit Adreno 205 als GPU, der kommt bei Weitem nicht an ein Adreno 220 ran.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (28. November 2011)

Das Problem ist, es gibt zu viele gute Geräte und alle haben einen kleinen makel....:S Aber reicht auf dauer gesehen ein 1,5 Single-Core und 700 mb ram?

SGS 2: -alt
          -klein

Nexus: -Speicherkarte
          -Kein Touch-Wiz
          -kein großer Fortschritt zum SGS 2

Note: -zu groß

HTC Xl: -Keine Speicherkarte
           -Kein Amo-LED 
           -Sense UI

HTC XE: -Zu klein
            -SGS 2 macht mehr Sinn im direktvergleich?!


----------



## ile (28. November 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr denn vom HTC Sensation XL ?



Ich favorisiere zwar HTC-Smartphones, aber das XL ist - mit Verlaub - ein Scheiß!

- kein microSD-Slot (weniger Datensicherheit und Flexibilität)
- Nur 16 GB Speicher
- Auflösung für den Preis und die Größe ein Witz
- Nur Singlecore (ist bei dem Preis auch nicht ok)
- Das Design finde ich auch schlecht, liegt aber daran, dass ich weiß grundsätzlich kacke finde für Smartphones


----------



## BlackHawk3 (28. November 2011)

> Ich favorisiere zwar HTC-Smartphones, aber das XL ist - mit Verlaub - ein Scheiß!
> 
> - kein microSD-Slot (weniger Datensicherheit und Flexibilität)
> - Nur 16 GB Speicher
> ...



Jaa okay 16 gig is das einzige Ko argument, die auflösung juckt mich nich so und singlecore is ja anscheinend schneller wie dual core....weiß is einfach nur sexy bei smartphones


----------



## EnergyCross (28. November 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ach ja, Möglichkeit 3: Warte auf Quadcores, das gibt einen Akku- und Performancesprung. Am Besten auf das SGS3, HTC Edge (darauf ware ich) oder sonstiges was noch angekündigt wird. Nur wann diese Dinger kommen weiß keiner.


 

und was genau willst du mit einem quadcore handy machen??? 
ich wette du schaffst nichtmal eine handvoll spiele oder sonstige programme aufzuzählen, die Dualcore unterstützen. habe mein SGS II auf 800 Mhz runter getaktet um bisschen sprit zu sparen, der akku hält mir 2 bis 2,5 tage bei normaler nutzung.

@TE:
ich würde an deiner stelle auch das SGS II nehmen. hat eben das 4,3" Display (von der pixeldichte merkst eh nix), super schnell und - für mich - das wichtigste: es ist kinderleicht zu rooten und du kannst weit über 100 ROM's draufspielen, weil es einfach eins der beliebtesten Smartphones ist und eine rießige Modder-Gemeinschaft hat.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (28. November 2011)

> und was genau willst du mit einem quadcore handy machen???
> ich wette du schaffst nichtmal eine handvoll spiele aufzuzählen, die Dualcore unterstützen. habe mein SGS II auf 800 Mhz runter getaktet um bisschen sprit zu sparen, der akku hält mir 2 bis 2,5 tage bei normaler nutzung.



Ganz meine Meinung, alles nur ein Hype des ganzen...vielleicht in 5 Jahren bringt es etwas


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. November 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Das halte ich ebenfalls für ein Gerücht. Das XL benutzt ein Qualcomm 8255 mit Adreno 205 als GPU, der kommt bei Weitem nicht an ein Adreno 220 ran.


 
Ich bin selber Android-Developer und ein Runnymede (XL)-ROM konnte mit den CPU-Treibern und einem Sensation-Kernel ohne Probleme auf ein Sensation geflasht werden. Wenn das XL aber ne Adreno 205 hat, würde das nicht gehen, da das Classic eine 220 hat, ebenso das XL. Das würde Treiberinkompatibilitäten geben und die ROM würde in einen Bootloop verfallen, was bedeutet, dass gar keine Adreno 205 benutzt werden KANN.

Die meisten Snapdragons sind keine richtigen SoCs. Die RAM-Buasteine sind immer separat. Das ist übrigens der Grund wieso das Sensation 768 MB und das Evo 3D 1024 MB hat, trotz gleichen Prozessors. Die T-Modelle (in diesem Fall MSM8255T im XL) hat aber ebenfalls einen separaten Grafikbeschleuniger. Und an dieser Stelle fängt HTC an und setzt statt eines Adreno 205 ein 220 ein.

Natürlich kann das XL nicht mit seinen brüdern mithalten, aber ein derartiger Rückschritt ist es nicht. Wenn es wirklich ein 205 wäre, wäre das nur ein hochgetaktetes Desire HD.

Aber nun zurück zum Thema, er braucht ein neues Telefon. 

mfg Marcel



BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Ganz meine Meinung, alles nur ein Hype des ganzen...vielleicht in 5 Jahren bringt es etwas



Ihr benutzt das Ding ja auch nicht Hardcore.   Kann sein, dass es für den SMS-Schreiber und Angry Birds-Zocker reicht  aber ich lass Ubuntu darauf laufen und würde es auch gerne mit GNOME  nutzen. Und da wäre ich um jedes Fünkchen Leistung glücklich. Ich renn  grad auf gefährlichen 1,8 GHz.  67 Grad Prozessortemparatur und 58 Grad Akkutemparatur war mein Rekord. Ab 70 bzw. 60 ist automatisch Schluss.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (29. November 2011)

Also ich habe ja gerade gelesen, dass das Galaxy S2 den gleichen Prozessor wie das Iphone 4S verwendet, womit bestätigt wäre, dass alle Benchmarks falsch sind...


----------



## Iceananas (29. November 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Also ich habe ja gerade gelesen, dass das Galaxy S2 den gleichen Prozessor wie das Iphone 4S verwendet, womit bestätigt wäre, dass alle Benchmarks falsch sind...


 
Sie sind nicht falsch (bis aufndiese doppelt-so-schnell Geschichte, ich konnte die schlechte Werte nicht annährend reproduzieren), sie wurden auf verschiedene Plattformen ausgeführt. Außerdem verwenden so ziemlich alle dualcore geräte dieselben CPUs (Cortex A9).

@bratwurst: interessant zu wissen, wußte nicht dass man die Qualcomms mit verschiedene GPUs bestücken kann


----------



## BlackHawk3 (29. November 2011)

> Sie sind nicht falsch (bis aufndiese doppelt-so-schnell Geschichte, ich konnte die schlechte Werte nicht annährend reproduzieren), sie wurden auf verschiedene Plattformen ausgeführt. Außerdem verwenden so ziemlich alle dualcore geräte dieselben CPUs (Cortex A9).


Na ja Qualcomm hat eigene


----------



## Iceananas (29. November 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Na ja Qualcomm hat eigene


 
Naja ihr "Eigendesign" ist auch mehr oder weniger eine Cortex A8, was sich leistungstechnisch kaum von der A9 unterscheidet.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (29. November 2011)

Na ja da steht ARM v7^^


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. November 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> interessant zu wissen, wußte nicht dass man die Qualcomms mit verschiedene GPUs bestücken kann


 
Sind auch nur die Wenigsten. Vor dem XL wusste ich das auch nicht.

@Blackhawk: Der Snapdragon ist eine Mischung zwischen A8 und A9. Leistungstechnisch keinen Unterschied zum A9. Das sollte also keine Kaufentscheidung werden.

mfg Marcel


----------



## BlackHawk3 (29. November 2011)

> Sind auch nur die Wenigsten. Vor dem XL wusste ich das auch nicht.



Echt seid ihr euch sicher? Im internet steht überall dass da eine Adreno 205 drine sei....und warum laggt das HTC Sensation eigentlich bei der UI oberfläche? :S


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. November 2011)

Zu 100% weiß ich es nicht. Aber der einzigste Chip, der für das XL in Frage kommt ist ein T-Chip. Und da die XL-ROM ohne Probleme aufs Sensation geht, kann ich mir nur erklären, dass das XL ne 220 nutzt. Das würde auch zum T-Chip passen. Ich lasse mich jedoch gerne eines Besseren belehren. Außerdem ist das XL für seinen ach so rückschrittigen Singlecore ziemlich flott. PS: Das Teil geht bestimmt auf 2 GHz. 

Was das Ruckeln anbetrifft, das stimmt nicht mehr. Früher war das Evo 3D komplett flüssig und das Sensation am Ruckeln, als gäbe es keinen Morgen. Keiner wusste wieso. Mit dem Firmware-Update auf 1.45.xxx.1 wurde das behoben. Wenn ich ne Möglichkeit finde mein Handy zu filmen, zeig ich dir gerne wie sehr meins flutscht. 

mfg Marcel


----------



## Iceananas (29. November 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Na ja da steht ARM v7^^


 
ARMv7 sind alle Cortex A Modelle.

Meins Sensation ruckelt auch kein einziges Bisschen... weiß nicht wo du das schon wieder her hast


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. November 2011)

Und das ganze sogar ohne GPU-Beschleunigung. Ach ja, ich träume nur so schon vor mich hin, wenn die Japaner wieder nen Leak für Sense 4.0 bringen. Das wird sofort geflasht.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2011)

Also ich sehe am SGS 2 einfach nichts besonderes, was den Preis rechtfertigt, es ist genauso wie das SGS1 nur schneller, was ich allerdings kaum merke. HTC hat BEATS audio, was die Sache sehr interessant macht und das Note ist ebenfalls ein tolles Handy ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (1. Dezember 2011)

Note oder XE, schwere Entscheidung. Am Besten marschierst du in den nächsten media markt und testest beide ne halbe Stunde lang. In unserem media Markt habens sie sogar so intelligent gelöst das Sensation und das SGS2 nebeneinander zu setzen, damit man sie gleichzeitig testen kann.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2011)

Neulich hab ich das gemacht und dann hat mich der Chef dumm angemacht, weil ich das bestimmt nie kaufen würde und ich mache alles kaputt, weil ich bin erst 15....:S


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2011)

Muss es Samsung sein?
Note( ist mir zu groß das Gerät) und Prime(keine SD karten) würde ich nicht nehmen.
Wenn es eins von den 3 sein muss das SGSII.

Die Beats am HTC scheinen nicht mehr zu können als viel Bass, das war mein  kurzer Eindruck als ich das mal gehört habe(im Vodafone.Shop).

Wenn du weniger Geld ausgeben möchtest/kannst würde ich das hier nehmen.Motorola Atrix | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2011)

Das Motorola Atrix geht ma vom Design gar nicht Ich möcht nen Modell habn was kaum einer hat und richtig teuer und schick ist und nie langweilig wird


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es selten ist, hat man bei Andriod den Nachteil komplett auf den Hersteller angewiesen zu sein wenn man die aktuellen Versionen benutzen will!"


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2011)

Jaa ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich bin nicht so der Typ der gerne das hat was andere haben. Ich hab gerne etwas anderes wie andere


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2011)

Deswegen würd ich das S2 auch nur in weiß nehmen^^


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (1. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> ...und nie langweilig wird


 
Dann solltest du ein HTC nehmen. Sense wird nämlich durch die vielen, schönen Animationen nie Langweilig. Das kann man von TouchWiz nicht behaupten.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2011)

> Dann solltest du ein HTC nehmen. Sense wird nämlich durch die vielen, schönen Animationen nie Langweilig. Das kann man von TouchWiz nicht behaupten.



Ich weiß aber ich hab Angst wenn ich das HTC Sensation Xl nehme, dass die Technischten Daten einfach überhohlt sind.


----------



## Betschi (1. Dezember 2011)

IMO würde ich keinen SingleCore mehr kaufen


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2011)

Jaa das sag ich ja -.-


----------



## Betschi (1. Dezember 2011)

Also ich kann dir das SGS2 nur empfehlen


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2011)

Jaa ich weiß einfach nicht, was ist so besonderes am SGS 2?


----------



## NexusEXE (1. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaa ich weiß einfach nicht, was ist so besonderes am SGS 2?



Besonders daran ist ned viel, aber eins kannst du mir glauben; die benchmarks sind es. xD


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2011)

> Besonders daran ist ned viel, aber eins kannst du mir glauben; die benchmarks sind es. xD



Und welches is besser Nexus sgs2...?


----------



## NexusEXE (1. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:
			
		

> Und welches is besser Nexus sgs2...?



Wie meinst du das? Das htc sensation xe wär vielleicht was.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2011)

> Wie meinst du das? Das htc sensation xe wär vielleicht was.



Ich bin einfach der Meinung SGS 2 zu klein, Galaxy Nexus keine SD-Karte und Sensation XE jaa kp wie is das so? HTC sensation xl is hallt single core:S


----------



## NexusEXE (1. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach der Meinung SGS 2 zu klein, Galaxy Nexus keine SD-Karte und Sensation XE jaa kp wie is das so? HTC sensation xl is hallt single core:S


 
Wenn dir das SGS 2 zu klein ist, dann wäre doch bestimmt das Note was für dich? Das ist dann halt ein wenig viel grösser.

PS: Das Sensation XE: HTC Sensation XE: Soundgranate im Test - connect - Magnus.de

Das Sensation XL würde ich wdir auch wegen der geringen Pixeldichte nicht empfehlen. Das ist dann irgenwie weit weg vom heutigen Stand der technik!


----------



## Betschi (1. Dezember 2011)

Wenn einem das SGS2 zu klein ist, der sollte das Note kaufen


----------



## NexusEXE (1. Dezember 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> Wenn einem das SGS2 zu klein ist, der sollte das Note kaufen


 
Meine Worte! xD


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2011)

> Wenn einem das SGS2 zu klein ist, der sollte das Note kaufen



Das ist mir zu groß ^^


----------



## NexusEXE (1. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu groß ^^


 
Dann geht ja von der Grösse her nur dass Galaxy Nexus...Oder kennst du ein anderes?


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2011)

> Dann geht ja von der Grösse her nur dass Galaxy Nexus...Oder kennst du ein anderes?


jaa aber efektiv ist das display auch nicht größer als dass vom sgs2 :S


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2011)

Und das htc sensation xe soll sehr schlecht von der qualität sein...


----------



## NexusEXE (1. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> jaa aber efektiv ist das display auch nicht größer als dass vom sgs2 :S



Doch es ist ein rechter Unterschied zwischen 4.3 und 4.6 Zoll.

Hier noch Tests zu aktuellen Smartphones:
Samsung Galaxy Nexus Test - connect - Magnus.de
HTC Sensation XE: Soundgranate im Test - connect - Magnus.de
Samsung Galaxy S2 im Test - connect - Magnus.de

mfg


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2011)

Und wie siehts mit der Qualität des Sensation Xe aus? Alle sagen Knarzt übel und es gelangt staub hinter das Display....


> Doch es ist ein rechter Unterschied zwischen 4.3 und 4.6 Zoll.


der meineserachtens durch die im display intiegriten Tasten wieder verbaut wird....


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (1. Dezember 2011)

Was am SGS2 besonders ist? Nichts. Es ist ein gutes Gesamtpaket, aber mehr nicht. Es hat keine außergewöhnlichen Features für jedermann. Die Auflösung ist längst überholt und findet man auch in 250€-Geräten mit kleinerer oder gleicher Größe. Und Plastik bleibt Plastik, da kann es noch so hart sein. Im Forum immer rumnörgeln, dass man ja keine Plasikgehäuse will, weil die Hardware nicht zur Geltung kommt aber dann für 500 Taler ein Plastik-High-End-Handy holen. 

Dass du keinen Single-Core willst, kann ich verstehen. Aber insgesamt gibt es nur 4 brauchbare Handys aufm Markt: Sensation (XE), Galaxy Nexus, RAZR und das Note. Und da kannst nur du entscheiden, da sie alle auf gleichem Stand sind. Entscheide also hauptsächlich über Design und Größe.

mfg Marcel

Edit: Wenn du dich an Rooten und Flashen herantraust, brauchst du sogar nichtmal auf Herstellerupdates zu warten. Ich hab Android 4.0 jetzt schon, es ist zwar nicht wirklich brauchbar, aber es bootet. 

Edit2: Ich hab absolut keine Verarbeitungsmängel am Sensation. Kein Staub, kein Knarzen. Wenn sich 30 leute im Forum melden, ist es kein Massenproblem, es sieht nur so aus. Niemand meldet sich im Forum an und sagt: "Alles bestens, keine Probleme!". Daher kommt das Staub-"Problem".

Edit3:  Ich kenne insgesamt 4 Leute mit einem Sensation: Ich, mein Vater, die Freundin meines vaters und ein familienangehöriger Cop. Keiner hat irgendwelche Probleme. Nur ich, und das nicht mir der Hardware, sondern Software. So wirklich Alltegstauglich ist der ICS-Leak noch nicht.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2011)

Also das SGS2 hat ja keine negativen Bewertungen^^ Hmm ich bin einfach am verzweifeln:S


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2011)

Wird es das Sensation XE auch in weiß geben??


----------



## Iceananas (1. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Wird es das Sensation XE auch in weiß geben??


 
Das XE gibts nur in rot, das normale Sensation gibts in weiß.


----------



## NexusEXE (1. Dezember 2011)

Verdammt, ich hätte auf das galaxy nexus oder das razr warten sollen. Die tiefe Auflösung nervt!!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (2. Dezember 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Das XE gibts nur in rot, das normale Sensation gibts in weiß.


 
Nicht wirklich. Das Sensation und das Sensation XE gibts in schwarz und weiß. Unterschied beim XE sind nur die kleinen, roten Akzente, wie die rote Ohrmuschel, der rote Kamerarahmen und die rot beleuchteten Stuchkeys. Schlecht sieht die Weiß-Rot-Mischung aber nicht aus.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (2. Dezember 2011)

> Nicht wirklich. Das Sensation und das Sensation XE gibts in schwarz und weiß. Unterschied beim XE sind nur die kleinen, roten Akzente, wie die rote Ohrmuschel, der rote Kamerarahmen und die rot beleuchteten Stuchkeys. Schlecht sieht die Weiß-Rot-Mischung aber nicht aus.


HTC Sensation XE in Weiß | BestBoyZ

wird es das geben? und wenn ja wann? 

@Nexus EXE welches hast du?


----------



## ile (2. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:
			
		

> HTC Sensation XE in Weiß | BestBoyZ
> 
> wird es das geben? und wenn ja wann?
> 
> @Nexus EXE welches hast du?



Es soll es auf jeden Fall geben, wann weiß ich auch nicht genau. Das Sensation XE ist aber definitiv mindestens genau so gut verarbeitet wie das S2 und auch wenn das Plastik am S2 recht stabil sein mag - Aluminium ist und bleibt die hochwertigere und stabilere Variante, das ist Fakt. Die Frage ist halt, ob man dafür bereit ist, das höhere Gewicht in kauf zu nehmen, mMn schon, aber das ist subjektiv.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (2. Dezember 2011)

> Es soll es auf jeden Fall geben, wann weiß ich auch nicht genau. Das Sensation XE ist aber definitiv mindestens genau so gut verarbeitet wie das S2 und auch wenn das Plastik am S2 recht stabil sein mag - Aluminium ist und bleibt die hochwertigere und stabilere Variante, das ist Fakt. Die Frage ist halt, ob man dafür bereit ist, das höhere Gewicht in kauf zu nehmen, mMn schon, aber das ist subjektiv.



Kommt es noch vor Weihnachten?


----------



## ile (2. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt es noch vor Weihnachten?



Wenn du es in Japan kaufst, dann kannstes jetzt schon haben:

http://www.htcinside.de/htc-sensation-xe-in-weiss-aufgetaucht/


----------



## BlackHawk3 (2. Dezember 2011)

Also war im MM und eig is das ganz klar, das HTC Sensation, das normale hat mal sowas von keine Chance gegen das S2 Das Nexus , na ja ich weiß nicht gib mir iwas was besser dran is als beim SGS 2 und das Note zu groß^^


----------



## ile (2. Dezember 2011)

Mm, what about this:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-HTC...esignfolien&hash=item3f108766eb#ht_500wt_1131


----------



## BlackHawk3 (2. Dezember 2011)

> Mm, what about this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-HTC-...#ht_500wt_1131



Sorry aber HTC ist einfach der letzte schrott, ich habs heute leider wieder feststellen müssen -.-


----------



## Iceananas (2. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Sorry aber HTC ist einfach der letzte schrott, ich habs heute leider wieder feststellen müssen -.-


 
Sehr sinnvolle Aussage  aber jeder hat ja andere Vorstellungen eines Handys.

Nimm doch einfach ein SGS2 oder Note, was Anderes sinnvolles für dich gibts doch gar nicht


----------



## NexusEXE (2. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:
			
		

> HTC Sensation XE in Weiß | BestBoyZ
> 
> wird es das geben? und wenn ja wann?
> 
> @Nexus EXE welches hast du?



Ich habe das SGS II


----------



## BlackHawk3 (2. Dezember 2011)

> Sehr sinnvolle Aussage  aber jeder hat ja andere Vorstellungen eines Handys.


Jaa also ich weiß ja nicht was du für eine Vorstellung von Handy hast? Aber laggs und langweile graue Software hört sich schon gut an 


@NexusEXE  so schlimm mit den pixeln?


----------



## Iceananas (2. Dezember 2011)

Nö, ich habe ein Sense 3.5 Custom, läuft butterweich und sieht nicht aus wie vor der Jahrtausendwende programmiert


----------



## NexusEXE (3. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaa also ich weiß ja nicht was du für eine Vorstellung von Handy hast? Aber laggs und langweile graue Software hört sich schon gut an
> 
> @NexusEXE  so schlimm mit den pixeln?



Mich nervts jetzt also wenn ich ein buchstaben mit fransen sehe oder ich eine website nicht rauszoomen kann, weil ichs sonst nicht mehr lesen kann.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (3. Dezember 2011)

Das Menü ist aber trotzdem alles grau in grau genauso wie der Player und alles andere^^ 
Hmm jaa dann muss ich mich wohl zwischen dem note und Nexus entscheiden^^


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. Dezember 2011)

Moment mal: Du meinst, dass HTC Schott ist, obwohl ich und Iceananas genau das Gegenteil sagen. Du musst bedenken: MM-Geräte kann man nicht als Referenz nehmen. Da waren x Leute dran und jeder hat mist gebaut. Du sagst, dass es laggt und ich sage dir, dass es butterweich läuft (was ich dir auch gerne an einem Video beweise). Außerdem: Hast du mal gesehen wie viele Animationen im Vergleich zum SGS2 ablaufen? Denkst du, das passiert alles ohne jede Rechenleistung? Und zu dem Grau: Wenn du keine grauen Menüs willst, rate ich dir von jedem Gerät ab, welches kein HTC Sense hat. Denn HTC Sense setzt fast überall auf Weiß, erst Recht in Apps. Nur der App-Drawer ist schwarz und wenn man ganz pingelig ist auch die Musik-App. Telefonbuch, Dialer, SMS-App, E-Mail-App, das alles ist in Weiß. Das kann man von Samsungs nicht behaupten.

Und wenn du fragst: "Note oder Nexus", dann lieber Note, da haste mehr von. 

mfg Marcel


----------



## BlackHawk3 (3. Dezember 2011)

> Moment mal: Du meinst, dass HTC Schott ist, obwohl ich und Iceananas genau das Gegenteil sagen. Du musst bedenken: MM-Geräte kann man nicht als Referenz nehmen. Da waren x Leute dran und jeder hat mist gebaut. Du sagst, dass es laggt und ich sage dir, dass es butterweich läuft (was ich dir auch gerne an einem Video beweise). Außerdem: Hast du mal gesehen wie viele Animationen im Vergleich zum SGS2 ablaufen? Denkst du, das passiert alles ohne jede Rechenleistung? Und zu dem Grau: Wenn du keine grauen Menüs willst, rate ich dir von jedem Gerät ab, welches kein HTC Sense hat. Denn HTC Sense setzt fast überall auf Weiß, erst Recht in Apps. Nur der App-Drawer ist schwarz und wenn man ganz pingelig ist auch die Musik-App. Telefonbuch, Dialer, SMS-App, E-Mail-App, das alles ist in Weiß. Das kann man von Samsungs nicht behaupten.
> 
> Und wenn du fragst: "Note oder Nexus", dann lieber Note, da haste mehr von.
> 
> mfg Marcel



Ich finde es hallt komisch, dass nur das HTC Sensation laggt, da das XL nicht laggt Oo. Der AppDrawer ist schwarz, und bei Samsung viel schöner animiert und in Szene gesetzt. Dann zeig mir mal ein Video Die Verkäuferin hat auch behauptet es laggt nicht, ich aber sehe winzige ruckler z.B. im Menü


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. Dezember 2011)

Vllt hatte das Pyramid im MM nich SW 1.35.xxx.1. Da hat es wirklich spürbar geruckelt, da diese Software noch auf die 1 GB RAM vom Evo 3D eingestellt war. Seit 1.45.xxx.1 ist das aber komplett verschwunden. Es läuft genauso flüssig wie ein SGS2. Und selbst wenn absolute Mikroruckler wahrnehmbar sind: Die Animationen von Sense fressen Ressourcen, und das nicht grad wenig. Du hast noch nicht allen von Sense gesehen, glaub mir. Oder wusstest du, dass eine Animation beim Löschen von E-Mails kommt, in der die Nachricht zum Papierball geformt und weggeworfen wurde, kommt? Nein? Glaub ich dir, wusst ich nämlich auch erst seit Kurzem. Schau im MM mal welche Firmware druff ist, ich wette, dass es nicbt die 1.45 ist.

Also wenn du dich wirklich entscheiden möchtest: HTC für Aluminium, Sense und Beats, Note für den großen Screen und den Ego-Faktor und das Nexus für das reine Android. Für dich tendiere ich zum Note.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (3. Dezember 2011)

> Vllt hatte das Pyramid im MM nich SW 1.35.xxx.1. Da hat es wirklich spürbar geruckelt, da diese Software noch auf die 1 GB RAM vom Evo 3D eingestellt war. Seit 1.45.xxx.1 ist das aber komplett verschwunden. Es läuft genauso flüssig wie ein SGS2. Und selbst wenn absolute Mikroruckler wahrnehmbar sind: Die Animationen von Sense fressen Ressourcen, und das nicht grad wenig. Du hast noch nicht allen von Sense gesehen, glaub mir. Oder wusstest du, dass eine Animation beim Löschen von E-Mails kommt, in der die Nachricht zum Papierball geformt und weggeworfen wurde, kommt? Nein? Glaub ich dir, wusst ich nämlich auch erst seit Kurzem. Schau im MM mal welche Firmware druff ist, ich wette, dass es nicbt die 1.45 ist.
> 
> Also wenn du dich wirklich entscheiden möchtest: HTC für Aluminium, Sense und Beats, Note für den großen Screen und den Ego-Faktor und das Nexus für das reine Android. Für dich tendiere ich zum Note.



Mal angenommen ich würde das HTC Sensation XE nehmen, kann ich dann das meü ein wenig schöner gestalten, ohne nen anderen Launcher??


----------



## Iceananas (3. Dezember 2011)

Sense ist höchst modifizierbar was optik angeht. Bei XDA oder diverse deutschsprachige Foren findest du genug Anleitungen.

Mein Sense ist halb durchsichtig und sieht aus wie Honeycomb


----------



## BlackHawk3 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hmm man -.- ich dreh durch ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. Dezember 2011)

Ist zwar etwas dreckig, aber was solls: Kauf dir alle drei Telefone bei Amazon und nimm dir eine Woche Zeit sie ausgiebig zu testen. Und wenn du dich entschieden hast, schickst du alle drei oder nur zwei zurück mit Blick auf das 14-Tage-Rückgaberecht. Ganz einfach!


----------



## BlackHawk3 (3. Dezember 2011)

> AW: Smartphone
> Ist zwar etwas dreckig, aber was solls: Kauf dir alle drei Telefone bei Amazon und nimm dir eine Woche Zeit sie ausgiebig zu testen. Und wenn du dich entschieden hast, schickst du alle drei oder nur zwei zurück mit Blick auf das 14-Tage-Rückgaberecht. Ganz einfach!



Jaa ich kaufs mir aber nicht bei amazon sondern sparhandy.de^^ dann muss ich alle zürückschicken  Also ich hab die woahl zwischen sgs 2, prime und xl

Wie is das wenns schon benutzt ist folien ab sind nehmen dies noch zürück?


----------



## turbosnake (3. Dezember 2011)

Innerhalb von 14-Tagen muss der Onlineshop die Gerät zurücknehmen, außer du stellts damit groben Unfug an.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. Dezember 2011)

Innerhalb dieser 14 Tage kannst du das Handy in jedem Zustand (der nicht "vom 40-Tonner überrollt" heißt) wieder zurückbringen, auch wenns benutzt wurde.

PS: Wieso jetzt SGS2, gerade wars doch noch ein Note. Und was ist mit XL, du wolltest doch einen Dualcore ala XE.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (3. Dezember 2011)

> PS: Wieso jetzt SGS2, gerade wars doch noch ein Note. Und was ist mit XL, du wolltest doch einen Dualcore ala XE.



Also Note ist einfach kein Smartphone und das XL hat mehr style^^


----------



## turbosnake (3. Dezember 2011)

Wenn SGS II und das XL, dann ganz klar das SGS II.
Denn das XL hat nur einen alten Singlecore.

Des XE lohnt nur wenn man die In-eras nutz oder unbedingt ein schwarz/rotes Smartphone haben will.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. Dezember 2011)

...oder wenn man Sense will, oder Aluminium, oder nicht jeden Tag zockt, oder gerne Fotos schießt (ja, die XL Cam ist derzeit die Beste aufm Markt, da komm ich mit meinem Classic nicht ran).

Empfehlen würde ich das XL zwar, aber man muss sich im Klaren sein, dass es schon Games wie Modern Combat 3 oder Nova 2 gibt, die das Sensation und das SGS2 kurz vor die Grenzen bringen. Beim XL kann man also nur hoffen, dass die GPu das wieder ausbügelt, aber ob ne übertaktung von 280 auf 300 einen ganzen Kern ersetzen kann?

mfg Marcel


----------



## turbosnake (3. Dezember 2011)

Dann bleibt immer noch das Sensation ohne Zusätze wenn ma ALU und Sense haben will.

Außerdem ist das nur meine Meinung.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (3. Dezember 2011)

> ...oder wenn man Sense will, oder Aluminium, oder nicht jeden Tag zockt, oder gerne Fotos schießt (ja, die XL Cam ist derzeit die Beste aufm Markt, da komm ich mit meinem Classic nicht ran).
> 
> Empfehlen würde ich das XL zwar, aber man muss sich im Klaren sein, dass es schon Games wie Modern Combat 3 oder Nova 2 gibt, die das Sensation und das SGS2 kurz vor die Grenzen bringen. Beim XL kann man also nur hoffen, dass die GPu das wieder ausbügelt, aber ob ne übertaktung von 280 auf 300 einen ganzen Kern ersetzen kann?
> 
> mfg Marcel



Jaa also ich sag nur, im Vellamo benchmark schlägt das HTC sensation Xl alle


----------



## turbosnake (3. Dezember 2011)

Ist ja auch Qualcomm-Bench, also kein Wunder das das XL so gut ist.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (3. Dezember 2011)

> Ist ja auch Qualcomm-Bench, also kein Wunder das das XL so gut ist.



Na ja, dann müsste das Xe ja das XL trotzdem schlagen?


----------



## turbosnake (3. Dezember 2011)

Vll ist es ein Single-CPu test, aber es ist unsinnigs seine Entscheidung von einem Benchmark abhängig zu machen.
Was zählt ist die Praxis und nicht Papierwerte!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. Dezember 2011)

Nein, es ist ein Dualcore-Benchmark. Ich hab euch ja gesagt, dass das XL nicht langsam ist. Lediglich in Apps, die Dualcore erkennen und benutzen hat man mit dem XL schlechtere Karten, aber in der UI ist es unschlagbar.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Auflärung.
Nur warum ist das XL so teuer?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. Dezember 2011)

Weil es eine konkurrenzfähige Leistung hat und (nicht wie bei vielen anderen HTCs) eine sehr, sehr gute Kamera hat und einen ebenso guten Lautsprecher. Es hat zwar "nur" 1,5 GHz Singlecore, aber es hat trotzdem Leistung wie die Großen. Die Kamera war bei HTC immer ein starker Kritikpunkt. Die im XL ist aber das genaue Gegenteil. Viele Magazine nennen, die XL-Kamera als die beste in einem Telefon überhaupt, wo also kein S2, Note oder IP4S ne Chance hat(soviel zur iPhone-Werbung; schon zu Adams und Evas Zeiten wurde von Äpfeln abgeraten ). Auch die Lautsprecher haben sich bei dem Ding heftigst gebessert. Sie sind mindestens auf Note-Niveau, wahrscheinlich höher. Daher kommt der Preis.
Und ich gebe nur keine Empfehlung wegen des Singlecores, da Multitasking Zukunft ist. Es gibt nämlich jetzt schon Games, die einen Dualcore voraussetzen.

mfg Marcel


----------



## BlackHawk3 (3. Dezember 2011)

> AW: Smartphone
> Weil es eine konkurrenzfähige Leistung hat und (nicht wie bei vielen anderen HTCs) eine sehr, sehr gute Kamera hat und einen ebenso guten Lautsprecher. Es hat zwar "nur" 1,5 GHz Singlecore, aber es hat trotzdem Leistung wie die Großen. Die Kamera war bei HTC immer ein starker Kritikpunkt. Die im XL ist aber das genaue Gegenteil. Viele Magazine nennen, die XL-Kamera als die beste in einem Telefon überhaupt, wo also kein S2, Note oder IP4S ne Chance hat(soviel zur iPhone-Werbung; schon zu Adams und Evas Zeiten wurde von Äpfeln abgeraten ). Auch die Lautsprecher haben sich bei dem Ding heftigst gebessert. Sie sind mindestens auf Note-Niveau, wahrscheinlich höher. Daher kommt der Preis.
> Und ich gebe nur keine Empfehlung wegen des Singlecores, da Multitasking Zukunft ist. Es gibt nämlich jetzt schon Games, die einen Dualcore voraussetzen.
> 
> mfg Marcel



In 5 Monaten unterstützen einige dan nur noch quad-core?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es kurz nach den ersten Quadcores auch Spiele gibt, die nur auf Quadcores flüssig laufen, ja. Normale Apps werden natürlich nicht davon betroffen sein, Spiele jedoch sicherlich früher oder später. Du musst bedenken: Eine Adreno 320 soll angeblich bis zu 7x schneller sein als eine 220. Wenn das stimmt, dann hast du nur ein siebtel der Bilder/s. bei 35 Bildern wären das schlappe 5 Bilder +/-, je nach CPU und Taktung (beim XL sicherlich weniger als 5). Wenn du sicher bist, dass du niemals zocken wirst oder nur Angry Birds oder Cut The Rope, vllt auch mal Modern Combat 2, hol dir das XL. Andernfalls greif zum SGS2 oder Note oder XE oder irgendwas anderes.
Smartphones sind kurzlebig, genau wie PCs auch.

mfg Marcel

Edit: Ist euch klar, dass wir schon 100 Posts und 11 Seiten haben?


----------



## BlackHawk3 (3. Dezember 2011)

> AW: Smartphone
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es kurz nach den ersten Quadcores auch Spiele gibt, die nur auf Quadcores flüssig laufen, ja. Normale Apps werden natürlich nicht davon betroffen sein, Spiele jedoch sicherlich früher oder später. Du musst bedenken: Eine Adreno 320 soll angeblich bis zu 7x schneller sein als eine 220. Wenn das stimmt, dann hast du nur ein siebtel der Bilder/s. bei 35 Bildern wären das schlappe 5 Bilder +/-, je nach CPU und Taktung (beim XL sicherlich weniger als 5). Wenn du sicher bist, dass du niemals zocken wirst oder nur Angry Birds oder Cut The Rope, vllt auch mal Modern Combat 2, hol dir das XL. Andernfalls greif zum SGS2 oder Note oder XE oder irgendwas anderes.
> Smartphones sind kurzlebig, genau wie PCs auch.
> 
> ...



Hmm jaa ich weiß einfach nicht, Spiele spiele ich seltenst Also ich hatte mir ein SGS1 vor einem Jahr gekauft, wurde mir aber iwie zu dumm, weil etwas nie richtig lief. DAnn bin ich auf Windows Phone umgestiegen und werde wahnissning ohne skype ICQ und sonst was, ich möchte ein schönes, nicht schnell verkrazendes, nie langweilig werdendes smartphone, welches 2 Jahre realtiv gut funktioniert^^


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. Dezember 2011)

Weil etwas nie richtig lief? Was meinste damit? Hat sich das Ding regelmäßig verabschiedet oder was?


----------



## BlackHawk3 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ach du schande, gerade ein quadrant benchmark gesehen und da ist das Sensation XL genauso schnell wie das Desire HD, dass heißt eine Adreno 205 ist verbaut im XL wie ich es gelesen habe....


----------



## BlackHawk3 (3. Dezember 2011)

> Weil etwas nie richtig lief? Was meinste damit? Hat sich das Ding regelmäßig verabschiedet oder was?



Es hat ein wenig geruckelt


----------



## BlackHawk3 (3. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich kaufe ich mit dem HTC Snesation XL eine Mischung aus Desire HD und Titan, nur mit Beats audio? Oo


----------



## turbosnake (3. Dezember 2011)

Willst du die beigelgeten Beats benutzen (ob es  mit anderen der gleichen Marke weiß ich nicht?


----------



## BlackHawk3 (3. Dezember 2011)

> (ob es mit anderen der gleichen Marke weiß ich nicht?



??? Das verstehe ich nicht^^


----------



## BlackHawk3 (3. Dezember 2011)

Wird das HTC Sensation XE mit Sense 3.5 ausgestattet?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. Dezember 2011)

Es wird Sense 3.5 bekommen und zu 99% auch Sense 4.0, wenn du das meinst. Und was das XL und das DHD im Quadrant angeht: Quadrant ist der schlechteste Benchmark im ganzen Market. Der zieht selbst die SD-karte min ein, welche absolut nichts mit dem gerät an sich zu tun hat. Brauchbare Benchmarks sind nur CFBench, Browser Benchmark und deine Augen. Und falls du es genau wissen willst, mein schlechtestes Quadrant-Ergebnis war knapp 1200 Punkte, mein Bestes über 5000 Punkte. Wer bei sowas noch sagt, dass Quadrant gut ist...


----------



## BlackHawk3 (3. Dezember 2011)

> Es wird Sense 3.5 bekommen und zu 99% auch Sense 4.0, wenn du das meinst. Und was das XL und das DHD im Quadrant angeht: Quadrant ist der schlechteste Benchmark im ganzen Market. Der zieht selbst die SD-karte min ein, welche absolut nichts mit dem gerät an sich zu tun hat. Brauchbare Benchmarks sind nur CFBench, Browser Benchmark und deine Augen. Und falls du es genau wissen willst, mein schlechtestes Quadrant-Ergebnis war knapp 1200 Punkte, mein Bestes über 5000 Punkte. Wer bei sowas noch sagt, dass Quadrant gut ist...



Lol xD Jaa ich weiß nicht das HTC Sensation XL hat es mir hallt angetan :S Aber mein verstand sagt Nexus Prime:S


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. Dezember 2011)

Dann hör auf deinen Verstand. Der liegt meistens richtig. Alternativ: Kauf dir beide und press die Prime-Hardware ins XL.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (3. Dezember 2011)

> Dann hör auf deinen Verstand. Der liegt meistens richtig. Alternativ: Kauf dir beide und press die Prime-Hardware ins XL.



Jaa so werd ichs machen^^ geht ja auch so einfach vor allem ich muss ja nur das display nen bisschen dehnen^^ aber wenn ich auf mein verstand höre, dann werd ich es auch bereuen, ich kann und will mich nicht enscheiden^^ im media makrt waren alle geräte und dann hab ich gesagt das display vom s2 ist okay von den pixeln und gegen das nexus kann das samsung gut ankommen, das xl überzeugt mit einer tollen flüssegn und brillianten software bzw. display und das xe ist hallt nen handliches schönes gerät^^


----------



## BlackHawk3 (3. Dezember 2011)

ICh hab mir videos über htc sense angeschaut und bin inzwischen überzeugt, nur ein htc gerät wird genommen Jezz wirds aber schwer htc sensation xe vs xl:S


----------



## PC GAMER (4. Dezember 2011)

Ist ein dualcore smartphone nicht zeitgemäßer?


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2011)

Damit meinte ich das der EQ nur mit den Beatsprodukten, nur ob er mit allen funktionert weiß ich nicht, funktioniert.


----------



## PC GAMER (4. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Damit meinte ich das der EQ nur mit den Beatsprodukten, nur ob er mit allen funktionert weiß ich nicht, funktioniert.



Der EQ funktioniert mit allen kopfhörern.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2011)

Meines Wissen hat der EQ ein spezielle Profil, der nur aktiviert wird wenn BEats-kh angeschlossen sind!


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2011)

> Meines Wissen hat der EQ ein spezielle Profil, der nur aktiviert wird wenn BEats-kh angeschlossen sind!



Der DSP-Chip funktioniert mit allen Kopfhörern Das Design vom Sensation XL und das Display sind unübertreffbar, der Dual-core und die Speichererweiterung sprechen aber wieder für das XE :S


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2011)

Sie funktionieren mit allen, es gibt aber ein spezielles für die Beats.
HTC Sensation XE – Satte Bässe, kristallklare Höhen « Android Apps und Handys im Test
Zitat:
"Exklusiv liegen dem Gerät außerdem Beats by Dr. Dre-Kopfhörer bei. Sobald die Kopfhörer angeschlossen sind, aktiviert das Smartphone laut Pressemitteilung automatisch ein spezielles, auf die Kopfhörer abgestimmtes Soundprofil. Die Kopfhörer verfügen über eine Fernbedienung, mit denen Titel gestartet und pausiert, zwischen Titeln gesprungen und Telefonate angenommen oder beendet werden können."


----------



## Iceananas (4. Dezember 2011)

Ja das sagen sie. Aber technisch gesehen gibt es keine Möglichkeit Beats von anderen KH zu unterscheiden. Praktisch funktioniert der spezielle EQ mit alle KHs. Mit hochwertige In Ears klingt das für mein Geschmack echt gut.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2011)

Jaa stimmt zu 100% was iceananas sagt Sagt mal wenn ich mir ein weißes cover für das sensation xe hole, dann bleibt doch das unten schwarz?!:S


----------



## NexusEXE (4. Dezember 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das sagen sie. Aber technisch gesehen gibt es keine Möglichkeit Beats von anderen KH zu unterscheiden. Praktisch funktioniert der spezielle EQ mit alle KHs. Mit hochwertige In Ears klingt das für mein Geschmack echt gut.



Ich habe gehört, dass eigentlich nur der Bass ud Lautstärke höher werden, wenn man den beats modus einstellt und dem entsprechende hd's gepluggt hat.


----------



## Iceananas (4. Dezember 2011)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass eigentlich nur der Bass ud Lautstärke höher werden, wenn man den beats modus einstellt und dem entsprechende hd's gepluggt hat.


 
Welcher Frquenzbereich angehoben wird sieht man hier ganz gut: HTC Sensation XL review: Music and the beast - GSMArena.com

So wie ich mein EQ sonst auch habe 

Der Beats Modus wird, als ich ausprobiert habe, immer aktiviert sobald man Musik mit KH anmacht.


----------



## ile (4. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:
			
		

> ICh hab mir videos über htc sense angeschaut und bin inzwischen überzeugt, nur ein htc gerät wird genommen Jezz wirds aber schwer htc sensation xe vs xl:S



Nimm das XE: Bessere Pixeldichte, Speicher erweiterbar, deutlich mehr Leistung, Beats hat es auch, ich halte das XL für nen schlechten Scherz.

Aber du musst es wissen...


----------



## winner961 (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab hier jetzt ne Zeit lang still mit gelesen .Aber ich denke das du mit dem XE viel mehr Spaß haben wirst als mit den XL allein schon wegen dem Dual Core gegen den Single Core was schon erhebliche Vorteile bringt . Und wenn dein XE schon weiß sein soll schraub die außen Teile ab und bespray sie in weiß


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2011)

> Nimm das XE: Bessere Pixeldichte, Speicher erweiterbar, deutlich mehr Leistung, Beats hat es auch, ich halte das XL für nen schlechten Scherz.
> 
> Aber du musst es wissen...



Die Pixel erkennt man trotzdem besser auf dem Sensation XE und das Display ist der Horror von den Farben im Vergleich zum Xl. jedes hat vor und nachteile omg^^


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2011)

HTC Sensation XE vs Sensation XL vs Sensation - YouTube

In diesem Test ist eindeutig das XL das beste :S


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2011)

Und kommt es mir nur so vor, oder ist das Sensation XE kleiner vom Display als das SGS 2??


----------



## Iceananas (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich sags mal so: wenn dir das XL subjektiv wirklich so gut gefällt, dann nimm das einfach. Das XL zieht zwar auf dem Papier im vgl. zur XE den kürzeren, aber wirklich fehlen tut nichts. In Leistungsnot wird der 1,5 Ghz CPU in absehbarer Zeit nicht kommen und die Auflösung ist immer noch gut.

Edit: das Display ist von der Diagonale her gleich groß, allerdings siehts kleiner aus weils schmaler ist (16:9)


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2011)

Ohh man warum gibts so viele geräte?? Früher gabs 2 im High-End Bereich SGS1 und HTC DHD... Und heute soll ich mich zwischen 6 Geräten entscheiden? Die haben doch alle nen schaden


----------



## ile (4. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pixel erkennt man trotzdem besser auf dem Sensation XE und das Display ist der Horror von den Farben im Vergleich zum Xl. jedes hat vor und nachteile omg^^



Was redest du da? Das Display vom XE ist genau wie das vom XL ein Super-LCD von Sony, nur mit einer feineren Auflösung (also erkennt man die Pixel eben genau NICHT besser, macht doch sonst gar keinen Sinn ). Die Farben etc. sollten eigentlich identisch sein und ich finde das Sensation-Display wunderbar.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2011)

> Was redest du da? Das Display vom XE ist genau wie das vom XL ein Super-LCD von Sony, nur mit einer feineren Auflösung (also erkennt man die Pixel eben genau NICHT besser, macht doch sonst gar keinen Sinn ). Die Farben etc. sollten eigentlich identisch sein und ich finde das Sensation-Display wunderbar.



Ich war im Media Markt, beide Displays auf volle Helligkeit, das XL ist deutlisch heller, die Farben sind schöner und der Schwarzwert besser, wenn du willst zeige ich es dir
Und beim XE hab ich das Pixelmuster, wie in einem Raster gesehen, verstanden habe ich das auch nicht


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2011)

Hab gelesen, dass es für das XE wahrscheinlich kein Sense 4.0 geben wird und 3.5 vielleicht auch nich:S Damit fällt das ja mal raus?!


----------



## Iceananas (4. Dezember 2011)

Wenn HTC Updates rausbringt dann für alle Sensation Modelle. Außerdem ist Android 4.0 schon angekündigt, von daher mache ich mir da keine Sorgen.

Zu den SLCDs: ich habe das XL mal gesehen und war selbst überrascht, dass es nur WVGA sein soll. Dass man auf dem XE eher Pixeln erkennt kann ich zwar nicht bestätigen aber auf dem XL ist es auch nicht schlecht.

Außerdem existieren 2 Displayversionen beim XE! Eine ist ein SLCD von Acer und ist angeblich schlechter, die andere ist ein SLCD von Sharp der besser sein soll (nicht so blass wie der von Acer). Welche man nun erwischt kann man im voraus leider nicht feststellen, da muss man auf gut Glück hoffen (so viel nimmt sich das glaub ich auch nicht). Wie es beim XL ist weiß ich nicht...

Sony hat also zwar die Technologie von SLCD, andere Lizenzieren sie aber auch und stellen sie ebenfalls her ^^


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2011)

> AW: Smartphone
> Wenn HTC Updates rausbringt dann für alle Sensation Modelle. Außerdem ist Android 4.0 schon angekündigt, von daher mache ich mir da keine Sorgen.
> 
> Zu den SLCDs: ich habe das XL mal gesehen und war selbst überrascht, dass es nur WVGA sein soll. Dass man auf dem XE eher Pixeln erkennt kann ich zwar nicht bestätigen aber auf dem XL ist es auch nicht schlecht.
> ...



Also in meinen Augen hällt das XE einfach nicht mit dem Xe mit, dann lieber ein Nexus als ein Xe aber das nexus bietet dem sgs 2 keine vorteile, dann wieder sgs 2 aber das möchte ich nicht *dreh durch*


----------



## NexusEXE (4. Dezember 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn HTC Updates rausbringt dann für alle Sensation Modelle. Außerdem ist Android 4.0 schon angekündigt, von daher mache ich mir da keine Sorgen.
> 
> Zu den SLCDs: ich habe das XL mal gesehen und war selbst überrascht, dass es nur WVGA sein soll. Dass man auf dem XE eher Pixeln erkennt kann ich zwar nicht bestätigen aber auf dem XL ist es auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, dass android 4 auch möglichstbald aus SGS 2 kommen ohne zuviel von dem hässlichen Samsung touchwiz abzubekommen.


----------



## McClaine (4. Dezember 2011)

Blackhawk lass doch mal bitte deine Doppel, Trippelpost, dafür gibts den Editier Button...


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2011)

> Blackhawk lass doch mal bitte deine Doppel, Trippelpost, dafür gibts den Editier Button...



jaa hast ja recht aber vom handy is das nervig da immer drauf zu klicken und dann buggt dass so hässlich :S


----------



## ile (4. Dezember 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn HTC Updates rausbringt dann für alle Sensation Modelle. Außerdem ist Android 4.0 schon angekündigt, von daher mache ich mir da keine Sorgen.
> 
> Zu den SLCDs: ich habe das XL mal gesehen und war selbst überrascht, dass es nur WVGA sein soll. Dass man auf dem XE eher Pixeln erkennt kann ich zwar nicht bestätigen aber auf dem XL ist es auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> ...



Ach so, Acer und Sharp bauen die Teile, wusste ich gar nicht. Danke für die Info!


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2011)

> Ach so, Acer und Sharp bauen die Teile, wusste ich gar nicht. Danke für die Info!



Das Problem ist wirklich, dass das Acer Display im Vergleich zum Sharp Display oder anders herum füchterlich aussieht

Hab grad nen video gesehn mit gutem und mit schlechtem Display, da ist das Ur-Sensation Display bei weitem besser


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2011)

Also ganz einfach ich hab mit vielen Leuten gesprochen, überlegt und alles und komme wenn ihr es auch komisch findet zu dem entschluss, Note SGS 2 und Nexus nehmen sich nichts, sagt mir einfach welches ihr nehmen würdet mit begründung


----------



## NexusEXE (4. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ganz einfach ich hab mit vielen Leuten gesprochen, überlegt und alles und komme wenn ihr es auch komisch findet zu dem entschluss, Note SGS 2 und Nexus nehmen sich nichts, sagt mir einfach welches ihr nehmen würdet mit begründung



Note weils den schnellsten Prozessor, das schärfste display und das dünnste gehäuse hat. Warum kaufen es dann nicht so viele wie das sgs 2? Das liegt glaub ich einfach am formfaktor...


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2011)

Egal ich machs in nem neuen Thread kurz auf, da ich mich bis um 8te entschieden haben muss. Ich bin euch echt sher dankbar für eure Antworten ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2011)

Danke für eure vielen Antworten nochmals) Ich hab mir jetzt das Nexus bestellt


----------



## ile (4. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für eure vielen Antworten nochmals) Ich hab mir jetzt das Nexus bestellt



  

Mal meinst du HTC sei kacke!, dann willst du unbedingt ein HTC wegen Sense und jetzt ein Nexus - jedes Anforderungsprofil einmal angenommen, du bist schon verrückt!


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Mal meinst du HTC sei kacke!, dann willst du unbedingt ein HTC wegen Sense und jetzt ein Nexus - jedes Anforderungsprofil einmal angenommen, du bist schon verrückt!



Jaa ich habe mit verstand nachgedacht, ich habe 3 Monate überlegt und ich habe gesagt, man die Geräte nehmen sich doch eh nichts, reines Design und feeling, mit keinem werde ich unglücklich und mit keinem glücklicher, das heißt Design, was entscheidet und da HTC S XE doof aussieht, das sgs 2 lw das note zu groß und das xl mit dem metall ein wenig strange und das nexus sehr sportlich egelangt und modern aussieht habe ich mich für das nexus entschieden^^ Und jaa ich bin ein wenig verrückt Ich meine wer schafft es 4 Smartphones in einem Jahr zu haben, weil das Smartphone langweilig geworden ist?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Ich meine wer schafft es 4 Smartphones in einem Jahr zu haben, weil das Smartphone langweilig geworden ist?


 
OMG! Ich will mein Sensation nach Garantieende aufschauben und ne Passivkühlung drauf setzen, weils 3-4 Jahre halten soll und du kommst mit sowas...

Naja, gute Wahl das Nexus. Berichte bitte, obs die richtige Wahl war.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> OMG! Ich will mein Sensation nach Garantieende aufschauben und ne Passivkühlung drauf setzen, weils 3-4 Jahre halten soll und du kommst mit sowas...
> 
> Naja, gute Wahl das Nexus. Berichte bitte, obs die richtige Wahl war.



Oo und das soll was bringen? Ist das nicht ein wenig heftig? 

Jaa mach ich aber ich bekomms erst Weihnachten, von da her dauerts noch ein wenig^^


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. Dezember 2011)

Natürlich. Die Vcore kann bei Smartphones noch ein ganzes Stück hochgepusht werden, jedoch werden die dann zu heiß. Deshalb kommt ein Passivkühler drauf (nein, keine Corsair H100 ). Ich rechne mit ungefähr 2,3 bis 2,5 GHz Dualcore, was ohne Kühlung niemals erreicht werden kann. Momentan geht das Teil stabil bis 1,8 GHz, je nach Kernel bis 1,9 GHz. Hab also ein gutes Sensation erwischt. 2,5 GHz sollten also drin sein und die Leistungssteigerung kann man sich dann ja ausrechnen.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Natürlich. Die Vcore kann bei Smartphones noch ein ganzes Stück hochgepusht werden, jedoch werden die dann zu heiß. Deshalb kommt ein Passivkühler drauf (nein, keine Corsair H100 ). Ich rechne mit ungefähr 2,3 bis 2,5 GHz Dualcore, was ohne Kühlung niemals erreicht werden kann. Momentan geht das Teil stabil bis 1,8 GHz, je nach Kernel bis 1,9 GHz. Hab also ein gutes Sensation erwischt. 2,5 GHz sollten also drin sein und die Leistungssteigerung kann man sich dann ja ausrechnen.



Geil! Auf was für WErte kommste beim Benchmark? Und du sagst wenn die Garantie weg ist, ist sie das noch nicht? Oo


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. Dezember 2011)

Nein, solte was dran sein, kann ich mir das Teil wieder S-ON stellen und keiner merkt, dass das Teil jemals gerootet war. 

Von Benchmarks halte ich nicht viel aber sagen wir so: Wenn mein Vater einen Livewallpaper, wie das aktuelle Wetter dran hat und dann entsperrt (dann kommt ja die Drehanimation) ruckelt es teils bei ihm. Bei mir absolut nicht. Nichts spürbar. Allerdings warte ich noch bis ich wirklich dauerhaft 1,8 GHz druff hab, momentan hab ich "nur " 1,51 GHz.


----------



## Iceananas (5. Dezember 2011)

Passivkühlung kannst du vergessen. Da ist alles dermaßen vollgepackt, außer du baust ein neues Gehäuse dafür


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. Dezember 2011)

So vollgepackt ist das garnicht mal. Ein flacher 3-4mm-Passivkühler (gegebenfalls selbst gemacht) passt da rein. Hab ich doch bei meinem TP2 auch gemacht und da musste sogar noch ne Tastaur mit rein. Das Sensation ist 12mm dick, das ist nicht so dünn wie das SGS2. Der Prozessor ist unten unter den Softkeys verbaut und da ist in der Regel immer noch ca. 5mm Platz, mehr aber auch nicht. Bei meinem TP2 waren es genau 5mm Distanz. Es sollte also passen. Und wenn wirklich nicht, lass ich mir was anderes einfallen.

Edit: Die Jungs überm teich meinen, dass der Abstand von CPU bis zum Display 3,4mm beträgt. Enger als ich gedacht hab. Ich werds aber packen.


----------



## Iceananas (5. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> So vollgepackt ist das garnicht mal. Ein flacher 3-4mm-Passivkühler (gegebenfalls selbst gemacht) passt da rein. Hab ich doch bei meinem TP2 auch gemacht und da musste sogar noch ne Tastaur mit rein. Das Sensation ist 12mm dick, das ist nicht so dünn wie das SGS2. Der Prozessor ist unten unter den Softkeys verbaut und da ist in der Regel immer noch ca. 5mm Platz, mehr aber auch nicht. Bei meinem TP2 waren es genau 5mm Distanz. Es sollte also passen. Und wenn wirklich nicht, lass ich mir was anderes einfallen.
> 
> Edit: Die Jungs überm teich meinen, dass der Abstand von CPU bis zum Display 3,4mm beträgt. Enger als ich gedacht hab. Ich werds aber packen.


 
Tatsache? Na dann viel Erfolg 

Ich will da eigentlich nur eine induktive Ladespule (vom Palm Pre) reinbauen, das reicht mir


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. Dezember 2011)

Gute Idee mit der Spule, aber hält der Akku eine so schnelle Ladung überhaupt aus? Ich meine: 500 Windungen und man hat aus dem Ladegerät ne Elektrowaffe gemacht.


----------



## Iceananas (5. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Gute Idee mit der Spule, aber hält der Akku eine so schnelle Ladung überhaupt aus? Ich meine: 500 Windungen und man hat aus dem Ladegerät ne Elektrowaffe gemacht.


 
Palm Touchstone Rückabdeckung für Palm Pre: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Da ist schon alles drin


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. Dezember 2011)

Ach sowas meintest du! Ich dachte du meinst eine Induktionsspule, um die Spannung im Stromkreis zu vervielfachen, also sowas: http://www.leifiphysik.de/web_ph12/versuche/02bewleiter/indspul.jpg
Damit hättest du dein Akku geröstst.


----------



## Iceananas (5. Dezember 2011)

Um Himmels Willen


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

Auf was ihr alles kommt^^ Das ist doch kein PC


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. Dezember 2011)

Natürlich! Das ist ein tragbarer HTPC mit UMTS-Modul.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Natürlich! Das ist ein tragbarer HTPC mit UMTS-Modul.



Mit Android 4.0 werden doch auch tastauren und sow unetrstützt??


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. Dezember 2011)

Wüsste ich nichts von, aber wenn ja haben wir wirklich einen PC.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Wüsste ich nichts von, aber wenn ja haben wir wirklich einen PC.


Also ich habe gelesen, dass die Smartphones PC komplett ersetzten sollen, sogar gamer die werden dann in docking stations gefasst alles angeschlossen und schon hat man ein recher mit allem


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

Angeblich sollen nächste Jahr Andriodphones mit Intel Cpus rauskommen. also kein ARM.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Angeblich sollen nächste Jahr Andriodphones mit Intel Cpus rauskommen. also kein ARM.


Was für ein Sinn macht das? Oo selbst Windows 8 wird ARm unerstützen?


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

Schneller und noch wenig Stromverbrauch.
Steht hier so:Windows 8: Intel zeigt sich angetan und widerspricht einer ARM-Bedrohung, erste Atom-Smartphones bis Mitte 2012 - intel, atom, smartphone, tablet, windows 8


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Schneller und noch wenig Stromverbrauch.
> Steht hier so:Windows 8: Intel zeigt sich angetan und widerspricht einer ARM-Bedrohung, erste Atom-Smartphones bis Mitte 2012 - intel, atom, smartphone, tablet, windows 8


Danke noch gar nicht gewusst Aber nicht schneller als tegra 3?


----------



## Iceananas (5. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Mit Android 4.0 werden doch auch tastauren und sow unetrstützt??


 
Es können jetzt doch schon BT/USB Tastaturen benutzt werden?


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Es können jetzt doch schon BT/USB Tastaturen benutzt werden?



Echt Oo Quelle?


----------



## Iceananas (5. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Echt Oo Quelle?


 
Soll ich mich selbst fotografieren oder was 

Nee aber das BT Protokoll für Tastaturen beherrscht selbst das iPad 

Ich für mein Teil kann sogar mit meinem xoom mit nem Xbox controller via HDMI am Fernseher zocken  schau bei youtube rein wenn du mir das nicht glaubst...


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich würds gerne sehen wenn du ein video hast zeig


----------



## Iceananas (5. Dezember 2011)

Menschenskinddas
Xoom+xbox controller+snes - YouTube


----------



## BlackHawk3 (6. Dezember 2011)

> Menschenskinddas
> Xoom+xbox controller+snes - YouTube


chill und danke^^ dann heißt es warhscheinlich mit 4.0 werden mobiltelefone mit android mit pheriephiegeräten unterstüzt^^


----------

